# Missing archives?



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking at the Coffee House in particular - the oldest thread on the 2 pages that are visable had a last post on 2-26-2007, not even a week ago.

I see that the newest archive ends at the end of 2005.

Where are all the threads that died in the missing 14 months (January 2006 - February 2007)? Are they just gone?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Check your display options...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm an idiot.

Thanks a bunch, Mike.


----------

